# ADC work....what do I charge ??



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I never have charged for this so I have no idea what to do ??? I have been called to elliminate a beaver collony on a stream in a subdivision. They are larger home with about 1 - 2 acer lots. Anyhow the beaver are cutting up trees ( not landscape but those allong the creek) and have a dam. Guessing there might be 6 or so. Beaver are still in season...but I have thoughts of the kids in the area taking trapps and etc.

Have any thoughts...thanks !!


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've done ADC for 26 yrs. First you have to find what your region tolerates. What i charge here may be way off to what you can charge there. As for the kids , yep they are promlems. Set at dusk and pull them at first light. Do not trap on weekends. This usually skirts the kid problem. Good luck.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Most Nuisance Wildlife Control Operators (NWCO) prefer to bid Beaver jobs. You have to figure time (what you want to be payed per hr for your experience and equipment) and your travel expenses. Most bid jobs will have a set price for the first week and a lower set price for the second & third weeks. You'll probably remove all the target animals in a small colony in the first week, but an operator needs to leave some traps on site a week longer to make sure the colony has been removed completely. Clients tend to get pissy if you pull your traps in a week and the next day they see a Beaver out cruising thier pond. Remember---your doing a payed job for someone,and it needs to be do 100 percent. Go get'em.

Buy the way---all operators get $90.00 per Beaver


----------

